# Load data for 257 mag



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

I am looking for recipes for the 257 wby mag. I have a Remington 700 with a Shilin Barrel. I have one recipe that I got when I purchased the rifle.
Looking for alternate powders. I am using IMR 4830 and I can't find any. 

What I am looking for is a clean, cool slower powder that I can slow the bullet down a bit and save barrel erosion and keep the accuracy.

any insight would be helpful. This is the first overbore rifle I have owned.

Physh.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Speer #13 and Nosler #5 both have tabulated data for several powder and bullet weight combinations for 257 Wby. I have never heard of IMR 4830, I presume your typing finger went astray, should have been 4831. I don't give load data out for liability reasons, far fetched as it seems. Glad to furnish source info though.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Look on powder websites they have realistic loads for loads


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

I wouldnt stray from IMR 4831. I use it in 25-06 and 257 WBY. Have tried several other powders and nothing performs any better. On another note. 100 Gr Barnes TSX shoot better in both calibers than any other weight, in my rifles. Lots of people think you need to shoot heavier bullets. Most of my deer are dead before they hit the ground...

Just my .02


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for all the info. I will most likely stick to the IMR 4831 and the 117gr Hornady sst. I was just curious if there were other powder choices. I will sacrifice a little velocity for dead Ntz accuracy.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

you didn't say what bullet but here is the Nosler load data. Shows Reloder 25 as the accurate load and its slower than 4831.

http://www.nosler.com/257-weatherby-magnum


----------



## CHunter (May 25, 2004)

If you want a slower powder, try IMR 7828

I used IMR 4831 in my 25-05 but I got better accuracy from IMR 4350

You said you wanted slower powder to slow the bullet down.....it doesn't always work that way.

To control erosion, load less powder (whatever the type) and less time between shots to control barrel heat.

My 25-06 has a varmint taper 26" tube. The longer barrel dictates the use of a slower burning powder. You need to use the powder that gives you the best accuracy.

In my rifle, Nosler 115gr Ballistic Tips gives me the best accuracy with a moderate load of IMR 4350

Typically IMR powders are clean burning, you might try a different primer for better ignition. 

FWIW


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

CHunter said:


> Typically IMR powders are clean burning, you might try a different primer for better ignition.
> 
> FWIW


Great points. I have switched to Federal Gold Medal match primers and its hared to prove, but I think they are by far better.


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

Sticking with the IMR 4831 for now but I am going to a different bullet. I have ordered Berger 115gr VLD. Read a lot of good things about the bullets ballistic coefficient.
I also have some 117 Sierra Game king boat tails I am going to load as well
My barrel is a 26" Shilin heavy so I think the slower powder is best. 

There is a lot of data on Reloader 25 and H-1000.

Larry


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Larry I haven't forgotten about you; I've just not been home much the last three weeks.

TH


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Larry I haven't forgotten about you; I've just not been home much the last three weeks.
> 
> TH


No worries. I have been busy as well.


----------

